# Daily Vitamins



## Guest (Oct 12, 2013)

Taking a Daily Vitamin pill really improves my energy levels, mental clarity and even has alleviated mild depression.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2013)

Selig said:


> I've been thinking of starting a good quality multi, any recommendations?


http://www.newchapter.com/


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2013)

Selig said:


> Thanks


You are welcome  My aunt found that New Chapter is of top quality. Reason? They come in the most raw form of crushed up plants.


----------



## Swansea (Jun 11, 2013)

Standard Process, New chapter, Garden of Life, Pure encapsulations, and Thorne Research are the one I've found are the best.

My daily regimen (which is pretty ridiculous and expensive)

Krill oil for omega 3's from pure encapsulations

new chapter multi-vitamin

Advanced B-complex by Advanced orthomolecular research (biologically active b-vitamins)

Fermented Cod liver oil by Green Pasture

Zinc by mega foods

Magnesium by mega foods

Spirulina capsules from Mountain rose herbs

Astragalus capsules by Mountain rose herbs (helps raise immune system)

Nettle capsules by Mountain rose herbs

Vitamin C by garden of life

and of course my medication (lexapro and the occasional xanax)


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2013)

Swansea said:


> Standard Process, New chapter, Garden of Life, Pure encapsulations, and Thorne Research are the one I've found are the best.
> 
> My daily regimen (which is pretty ridiculous and expensive)
> 
> ...


That's quite a regimen list! Could you go through each one and give an short explanation of how that helps you? I'm always curious about adding more to my regimen, which is rather short at this time.

Multi Vitamin for alleviating mild depression and boosting energy levels. (every day)

Aspirin for anxiety and racing thoughts (81 mg, not every day)

Melatonin for sleeping (about every other night)

Perphenazine (antipsychotic, twice daily)

Cogentin for side effects from Perphenazine (twice daily)


----------



## howmuchforhappy (Nov 1, 2010)

This is what I take...
Standard Multi Vitamin
3 fish oil omega 3's twice a day
500 mg magnesium
1000mg sublingual b12
130mg DMAE
...I find it helps when I remember to take it all everyday..


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> Taking a Daily Vitamin pill really improves my energy levels, mental clarity and even has alleviated mild depression.


Taking a couple of these daily really improves energy and does wonders for depression










Welcome Back TOF !!!


----------

